# layer on top, help!



## Zeroshin (Jul 15, 2013)

So,  I've tried for the third time to do liquid soap. The second time I tried all went well and the soap came out nice. But this time, it did like in first batch: it layered! Only this time I don't know why... 







Here's the recipe :
Almond oil (calendula) 15%
Avocado oil 10%
Castor oil 10%
Coconut oil 10%
Jojoba oil 5%
Macadamia oil 10%
Olive oil (st. John's wort) 20%
Rice bran oil 10%
Shea butter 10%

22.72 oz water
6.062 oz KOH
Diluted with 60.865 oz water

The clear test was cloudy but not milky. 

And it's already neutralized.


----------



## FGOriold (Jul 16, 2013)

The avocado oil, jojoba oil and shea butter at those percentages are probably not going to give you a clear soap and may be adding to your troubles.  How did you neutralize it?


----------



## Zeroshin (Jul 16, 2013)

Borax solution 33%


----------



## Zeroshin (Jul 17, 2013)

No one has any idea?..


----------



## FGOriold (Jul 18, 2013)

Is it possible you added too much of your borax solution.  I do not use borax but I know that if you use too much, you can have problems.  How much of your solution did you use per lb of paste you diluted?


----------



## 100%Natural (Sep 25, 2013)

I've had this happen as well and would really love to know why.  Surely somebody out here has an idea??!!


----------

